# What do doulas wear?



## bananababies (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm new to being a birth doula, and will be attending my first hospital birth sometime this month. I'm wondering what I should wear. I'd like to look professional and be comfortable at the same time. I was considering wearing scrubs (or just the bottoms with my own t-shirt), but I wonder if that would be too sterile-looking for the mom. Also, I don't want to be mistaken for a hospital staff person. Sweats seem too casual to me. Any advice? Doulas: what do you wear? Moms: what have your doulas worn, or what would you like to see them wear?


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't wear scrubs because they're for medical type people, and I'm not medical. I do NOT want any confusion about who I am or for whom I work.

I wear Old Navy Yoga pants, a doula advocacy tee, and comfortable shoes (Eckos or something). There are a ton of posts about this topic, and I know a lot of doulas wear the Old Navy pants -- I can just imagine a giant horde of doulas at Old Navy all purchasing the same pants







-- I just want to make sure I am fully-covered (I'm always hot but I have a long sleeved shirt just in case it's really freezing) and everything I wear, even the shoes, are washable. Hospitals are dirty germ-y places and the second I walk in my door, I remove all my clothes and wash them, and I take a shower too.

When I was a doula client, I didn't care what my doula wore. I believe for both my pregnancies, I had a doula in jeans and a tshirt. I learned that jeans are not fun for 24 hour labors, but I have a multip with a history of short labors, I might wear jeans.


----------



## sweeetpea (Jun 14, 2006)

I wear a t-shirt and either yoga pants or super-comfortable khaki pants. I always have a sweater or extra layer of some sort, because you never know how the temp is going to need to be for the laboring mom. I used to carry a change of clothes, but have streamlined my bag, and now just carry a change of socks and undies for those really long labors.

I don't wear scrubs, either, even though they are terribly practical. Doulas are not medical personnel and I don't want to be seen as such.

Sweetpea


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

My doula wore a t-shirt and comfortable pants. My other doula (different birth) wore yoga pants and a t-shirt. Trust me, I never doubted their professionalism because of what they were wearing...it's important for you to be comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## bananababies (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I appreciate your advice. I think I will go in search of some yoga pants this weekend!


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Mine both wore jeans or chinos I think.


----------



## rnchrista (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananababies* 
I'm new to being a birth doula, and will be attending my first hospital birth sometime this month. I'm wondering what I should wear. I'd like to look professional and be comfortable at the same time. I was considering wearing scrubs (or just the bottoms with my own t-shirt), but I wonder if that would be too sterile-looking for the mom. Also, I don't want to be mistaken for a hospital staff person. Sweats seem too casual to me. Any advice? Doulas: what do you wear? Moms: what have your doulas worn, or what would you like to see them wear?

Kristin! Yay, congrats on your first doula client! Are you nervous? Is this a doulas care client or how did you find them? Hope everything goes well! I'd love to hear about it.

I usually wear yoga pants and a nicer t-shirt. Wendy wore jeans when she doula'd for my birth. It didn't matter to me what she wore.
My main goal is to be comfortable but also to keep in mind that I want the hospital staff and physicians to see me as a professional


----------



## bananababies (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rnchrista* 
Kristin! Yay, congrats on your first doula client! Are you nervous? Is this a doulas care client or how did you find them? Hope everything goes well! I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks Christa! Actually, Wendy gave her my number since she's going to be out of town. I'm really excited and a little nervous! She's due Feb. 4th, but has had some pre-term labor that they stopped at the hospital. So I'm on call now! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

When I think yoga pants, I still think "sweats," is that just me? Are we talking stretchy cotton/poly-type blends? That still seems pretty casual to me.

I would never wear scrubs simply because of the medical connotation attached.

I wear jeans or khakis, and a nice cotton shirt. I try to dress in layers. I wear Danskos on my feet, but I have noticed lately, they are kind of noisy shoes! When I walk into a room where mom and partner are laboring quietly, I can hear my shoes, and it bothers me! I might try Crocs with no holes. Any other ideas? Anyone else have noisy Danskos?


----------



## rnchrista (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananababies* 
Thanks Christa! Actually, Wendy gave her my number since she's going to be out of town. I'm really excited and a little nervous! She's due Feb. 4th, but has had some pre-term labor that they stopped at the hospital. So I'm on call now! I'll let you know how it goes.

oohh, so you're actually making money...fabulous! Did you do a couple prenatals with her then?
I've really liked having this experience with Eileen before going out on my own, I'm not quite sure if I could just jump right into births without having a mentor there for the first couple....that's great that you can do that!


----------



## rnchrista (Oct 19, 2005)

ldsapmom said:


> When I think yoga pants, I still think "sweats," is that just me? Are we talking stretchy cotton/poly-type blends? That still seems pretty casual to me.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have seen some that look like sweats but mine dont. They're black and kind of flowy (is that a word?). I wear them with a plain top and it looks nice.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I wear jeans and a cotton t-shirt. I bring a sweatshirt with me and a change of clothes. I wouldn't wear scrubs because I don't want to give off any sort of medical vibes. For shoes I wear croc-type shoes (with socks) because they are really comfy to wear for long periods of time.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I have no idea what my doula wore when I was in labor...too busy thinking about other things.







I am guessing she probably wore a *nice, stylish* exercise/jogging suit or yoga pants type outfit, since that is what she seemed to wear to most of our appts. beforehand. I would think nice yoga pants or nicer jogging pants paired with a nicer plain tee (no words or anything) would be appropriate. I do know our doula brought a bathing suit, in case i wanted her to get into the jacuzzi with me (I didn't), and she never put it on. But, I would take into considertion the possiblity of getting wet if there is going to be a jacuzzi or tub involved. In that case, I don't think jeans would be best, as they tend to be super uncomfortable if they get wet, while other materials are much more comfortable if water gets splashed on them or something.

I think you want to look put together, not slovenly or anything while still being comfortable and casual and able to move around.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm completing my DONA training, and now that I'm going 'professional' w/ my doula services, I too am wondering what to wear.

I'm thinking of having "D O U L A" emblazoned on the back of my shirt (like a POLICE vest or SECRUITY at rock concerts, ha ha!), or at cafepress.com I saw a few "I'm the doula" t-shirts.

Worn w/ some yoga pants, yes.

And I am wondering about the footwear choice--I'll have to see what happens; maybe some washable clog? or maybe sneakers to provide better floor traction?


----------

